# VERY gross/hilarious story.... read me!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just to funny. I remember doing that with my yorkie. She ate some string and it was about 6 inches long. I gagged but laughed at the same time. So I know your feeling.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

eeew!! I remember years ago, tinsel in my cats poop. That's when I quit using tinsel on my tree!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ROTLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!! Thats priceless!! too funny!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, poor Sam! Glad it came out okay! 

Be careful with stuff like that - it can easily become a serious blockage!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Oh, poor Sam! Glad it came out okay!
> 
> Be careful with stuff like that - it can easily become a serious blockage!


oh i know! after the initial shock/grossing out i was SOOO glad it didn't cause a blockage..... i am usually very careful about keeping the bedroom door closed and the laundry basket in the closet... my boyfriend on the other hand.. not quite so careful as i am. believe me i am going to make sure he doesnt get another panty eating chance... anyway, i cant afford to buy new panties everytime he wants a snack!!


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got nothing to compete with that! Too funny!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, so familiar, got two that love to steal panties and socks from me, glad he's OK


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If they ain;t mine Mrs Hooch is going to have to pull them out fo the dog's butt.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, i haven't had to worry about panties - just lots and lots of long grass that i have to help her with. it's at the point now that she turns and looks at me like "you gonna just stand there?"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> If they ain;t mine Mrs Hooch is going to have to pull them out fo the dog's butt.


Hooch, after seeing your snow shoveling fairy pics, I didn't think you wore "panties" !!!! ROFL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, i haven't had to worry about panties - just lots and lots of long grass that i have to help her with. it's at the point now that she turns and looks at me like "you gonna just stand there?"


I've only had to "help" sam once or twice, but last night I swear as he saw me making my way towards him in the yard, he looked so relieved like "finally! help me out with this why dont you!?" LOL 



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hooch, after seeing your snow shoveling fairy pics, I didn't think you wore "panties" !!!! ROFL


Ok, THAT was funny....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, I was not sure I could make it to the end - but now I am laughing hysterically! Poor Sam! And poor you - what a shock!

I especially love the "you gonna just stand there" look....I cracked up at that!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

ROFLMAO! That was hilarious. Thank you for the laugh at Sams and your expense. Your description was priceless.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I've only had to "help" sam once or twice, but last night I swear as he saw me making my way towards him in the yard, he looked so relieved like "finally! help me out with this why dont you!?" LOL


 
i know she gets relieved when she sees me coming. she lets out a big sigh and sort of relaxes. i swear, the things we do!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor Sam, glad he feels better. and poor you for having to pull them out. Where's the video camera when you need one?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Where's the video camera when you need one?


everyone keeps saying that!! WHO THE HECK would wanna see me pulling poopy panties out of my dogs butt!!?! *I* didnt even wanna see that!! LOL


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

sounds painful just thinking about it


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

That is hilarious! Glad he's ok!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Ewwww! That is too funny! I work at a kennel and am always amazed what dogs poop or throw up. Pantyhose, underwear, batteries. Quick story, the one time a golden was boarding and he had been there 3 days and hadn't had a b.m., so I told my boss that I would walk him out in the yard (some dogs don't go on the concrete runs outside). Well I walked him and after a few minutes he pooped, and I couldn't believe my eyes, a D cell energizer battery! We bagged the evidence and told the owner, she also gives us magazines for him to play with and shred while he is there, they get thrown out right away!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG........ thats too funny. I'm glad he's okay tho.

we had a cat years ago. the cat must have gotten into the garbage and I had made a roast for dinner and threw away the strings. the cat hated my husband and we lived in a small apartment and the litter box was in the bathroom. lol guess the cat was in her box and when she jumped out a "turd" as my husband called it jumped out with her.: the cat FREEKED out and was running around like someone was chasing her. so yes, he had to pull the roast strings out of her butt......... with the turd still attached!!!! :yuck::yuck: yuck...........:yuck::yuck: glad I wasn't home!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

These are all really funny, gross, but funny!!!

When we were kids my cousins had a young lab that ate a pair of pantyhose, but they didn't know it at the time and when he was out in the yard doing his business they noticed that he had something long hanging out of his butt and my cousins were yelling "his intestines are coming out!!". Still bring that up at family get togethers!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely a funny story... but can I follow that up with a serious question for some of those who know more than me??

Is there a danger of pulling something out of your dog if you don't know what it is/how long it is? There is a dog in Rookie's play group that apparently ate a long piece of rope. (Not a rope toy) They found out because he was trying to poop it out, but couldn't. They ended up having to operate to remove it. They said that if the owner had tried to pull it out, he could have pulled out the dog's intestines along with the rope.

I guess that's probably a one in a million chance, but could the same thing hold true for something like pantyhose? How much of a concern is this, really?


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

HAHAHA! Thats too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Ewwww! That is too funny! I work at a kennel and am always amazed what dogs poop or throw up. Pantyhose, underwear, batteries. Quick story, the one time a golden was boarding and he had been there 3 days and hadn't had a b.m., so I told my boss that I would walk him out in the yard (some dogs don't go on the concrete runs outside). Well I walked him and after a few minutes he pooped, and I couldn't believe my eyes, a D cell energizer battery! We bagged the evidence and told the owner, she also gives us magazines for him to play with and shred while he is there, they get thrown out right away!


Oh wow.....Do they let him play in traffic for fun too?

That asside- that was the funniest story!! I have a total visual


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ok....you guys have to read this thread.... 

It's the "Rope Trick"!! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8646


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! I just read it out to my hubby and his advice is wear smaller pants or better still none at all!!!! (just going off to belt him one now!)


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

That is so funny! I've never had to pull anything out of Berr's butt (yet, anyway. And yes, I'm knocking on wood) but I can see it happening. Although he has calmed down considerably  

A few months ago though, he started heaving and "BLECK!" horked up a ball cap brim. I picked it up and just stood there in semi-shock and "BLECK!" he horked up the rest of the cap. :yuck::yuck::yuck:

Then he was fine. I still don't know who the cap belonged to or how he got it. My kids and their friends don't wear ball caps and I don't know of anyone who's been to the house with a ball cap. I thought it was gross at the time, but now I'm thinking I was lucky I didn't have to rescue it from his other end!:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ok....you guys have to read this thread....
> 
> It's the "Rope Trick"!!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8646


"The Rope Trick" is one of my favorite posts!!!!

I'm glad that Sam is O.K. Biscuit poops out socks and underwear, too! He's been eating odd items since he was 5 mo old. We do the best we can to keep things where he can't get them but the kids always manage to drop something on their way to the hamper and if they don't notice it ,he gets it....he's fast as lightening when he zeros in on something like that. 

The Animal Planet did an Animal ER show, once, about the things that animals swallow. It was pretty interesting!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, there can be a danger to pulling things out depending on the material and the length. It is possible for some of it to get caught up in the bend of the bowels. It is particularly serious if the material could cut, like tinsel from a Christmas tree, or a string of cellophane that could have a sharp edge.


----------

